# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  food for corydoras hastatus fries

## seudzar

Hi All,

I need some help. My corydoras hastatus have been laying eggs in my tank. I have seen a quite a number of fries in the tank too. However the fries survival rate seems to be very low. I have been feeding the fries with Interpet Liquifry food 1 and this particular food has been out of stock in all LFS that i frequent visit. What kind of food i can offer to the fries? And how do you hand the live food like Daphna as i really worry about polluting the water in the tank?

I only have hastatus and pygmy corys in my tank along with fire red shrimps and a couple of nerite snails. 

Anyone can advise where did i go wrong?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## astro

Use a straw to transfer Daphnia to bottom of tank

----------


## gum

where to buy cory hastatus do seem to see them nowadays..i need 15-20

----------


## seudzar

The only place to buy hastatus is GC. They still have some left. Hurry go scoop them

----------


## stormhawk

You can provide them frozen foods like frozen BBS or daphnia instead of live. Liquifry No.1 only works to increase the numbers of infusoria in the tank. It is not meant as the primary diet for the fry. To feed daphnia, you need a fine sieve to separate them from the water that they come with. Once sieved, you must rinse them with some tank water about one or two times, then you can add them to the fry tank as food. Young hastatus will also feed on fine flake foods etc. Past a certain size, the use of high protein foods will get a boost in their growth rates. If you fear the use of Tubifex worms just feed them crushed Hikari Carnivore pellets.

For more info on raising them, ask the uncle at GC. He is an expert Cory breeder.

----------


## seudzar

Thank you Stormhawk for your great advice. I will go tickle ponytail uncle soon... Hehehehe... 

Apparently wife don't like me getting live feed. So unless no choice.....

----------


## stormhawk

If she doesn't like you getting live food, use frozen instead. IIRC, the fry will take crushed flake, but that depends on them. Have you tried Hikari First Bites or Sera Micron? I used Micron with guppy fry to good effect, but not sure about catfish fry. At home I raise any fry I get with live foods and powdered Carnivore pellets.

----------


## seudzar

I have not tried both hikari first bite and sera micron. Will try those soon. Currently only use interpet liquifry 2 as I could not find liquifry 1. Now also trying to crush o-nip to fine powder form too.

----------


## seudzar

By the way. Do you isolate the fry and the adult?

----------


## nicholasliao

congrats on the new additions bro.

----------


## stormhawk

For hastatus it is not necessary to raise the fry separately. Vannel raised his fry with the adults in the same tank and they were not disturbed in any way by the larger ones. If you must then get a Satellite box, place a piece of fine foam sponge over the outflow part and you can slowly remove the fry to the box for raising separately.

----------


## seudzar

> congrats on the new additions bro.


Thanks man..!! hehehe




> For hastatus it is not necessary to raise the fry separately. Vannel raised his fry with the adults in the same tank and they were not disturbed in any way by the larger ones. If you must then get a Satellite box, place a piece of fine foam sponge over the outflow part and you can slowly remove the fry to the box for raising separately.


Yes, the adults do not bother the fry. I also notice the shrimps do not bother the fry too. I was worry that i need to have a separate tank for the fry. Thanks for clarifying.  :Grin:

----------


## marco

Are you using any cooling fan or chiller?

----------


## seudzar

I am using a fan that's all..

----------


## vannel

How are your C. Hastatus growing out..? I've never really seen Hastatus fry take powdered food, but that's probably because the food is not that visible. I've always felt they did well even on the microfilm. That said, I always chop up tubifex worms and they'll go at it like a bunch of hungry pigs.

----------


## seudzar

Hi Vannel,

Did not really count the fry but they do grow very slowly, very slowly. After asking advises from Uncle Pony Tail from GC, i follow his advises. Been thinking of feeding tubifex worms but worry they will "dirty" the water of the tank fast. So currently only powdered food. I tried stormhawk's method on grinding Carnivore pellets, along with sinking pellets, o-nip mixed with shrimplets food, mosura tonic-pro (it mentions it is good for fishes also) and gravidas to feed them all.

----------


## barmby

unorthodox way is: 
put tubifex worms on your palmcut up tubifex worms with a pair of children scissors,unload everything including the blood

feed 3 times in a day, feed one time at night
water change everyday

----------


## seudzar

> unorthodox way is: 
> 
> put tubifex worms on your palmcut up tubifex worms with a pair of children scissors,unload everything including the blood
> 
> 
> feed 3 times in a day, feed one time at night
> water change everyday


Woah.... like this my water bill will overtake my electrical bill......  :Knockout:

----------


## vannel

I actually use the small plastic container that food vendors use for chilli.. And, a pair of scissors (the kind that females use and are very small.. think its to trim eyebrow or something).

Tubifex might be messy, but the growth rate is really good when fed once a day. The other times, I also feed crushed up carnivore pellets, hikari first bites and some other premium foods that can be powdered.

And yes, I used to do WC every 3-5 days.. 30% each time, with a major WC of about 50-70% every weekend. My tank was a 2x1.5x1.5.. So that was still a fair amount of water to change. This routine sustained my colony till it peaked at about 200-250 C. Hastatus. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## seudzar

Woah....! Really an eye opener.... How you feed them with tubifex worms? As in not to make it so messy. Also if you feed them with tubifex worms, won't they reject pellet food?

----------


## vannel

I really just throw the chopped tubifex into the tank. Nothing special to it. Perhaps the most important point in feeding tubifex worms is to have a super thin layer of sand. No higher than 1cm. This was done to allow the C. Hastatus to be able to dig into the substrate fully, thereby reducing the chance that any tubifex gets left over and subsequently dying in the substrate, affecting the water quality. With this, there's no real mess since they eat up whatever is given to them.

With regards to pellet food, yes. They do tend to gravitate towards live tubifex after some time and are not fond of pellets. I usually feed the tubifex along with some pellets (powdered and whole) for variety. The pellets disappear after some time.. So i reckon they have been eaten up by whoever didn't get enough tubifex.

Tubifex helped my colony to explode in numbers relatively quickly. It was also my source of pain for having to constantly buy them. They are most likely the source of diseases as well. Its all about balance I guess.

----------


## seudzar

Yes.... I heard a lot on diseases from live food. My sand substrate is around 1cm but i find it is still too thick for the cories to dig and clear, definitely the tubifex will dig deep into it. It's a big headache. By the way, the fry has grown a little bigger.

----------


## seudzar

Update for my tanks seems the fry are doing well after I follow uncle ponytail and all of your advise except no feeding of live tubifex. Finger cross.

----------


## Calv

Hi guys. I would like to ask if feeding live baby brine shrimps(freshly hatched) is suitable for hastatus corydoras fry? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## qool

From past experience just keep them with the adult group and they will do fine, already raised 4 batches of fry.

----------

